# تبحث عن ساعة او نظارة؟ لا تتعب نفسك وتضيع وقتك-حياك



## بومجاهد (4 نوفمبر 2012)

تبحث عن ساعة او نظارة 
لا تتعب نفسك وتضيع وقتك
معنا باذن الله تجد ما تريد وباعلى الجودات

( نقوم بالتوصيل لجميع دول الخليج )

كل ساعة وتحته الوصف 
ضمان على جميع الساعات

بسم الله نبدأ


اولا: الساعات الرجالية:-








ساعة ايجنر روما كرونو (موديل جديد) نسخة طبق الاصل
وهذي صورة الاصلية عند باريس جلري وسعره الاصلية 580 دينار










جراند كاريرا من تاج هيور 






ساعة هوبلوت كربون






ساعة هوبلوت الخضراء






رولكس سابمرينر لونين
مع الفريم السيراميك
وزجاج ضد الخدش
¬





رولكس سابمرينر السوداء
مع الفريم السيراميك
وزجاج ضد الخدش






ساعة لويس فايتون السوداء






ساعة لويس فايتون البيضاء






ساعة ميكرو جراف من تاج هيور 






اوميجا سيماستر مع الجلد الاسود






اوميجا الكحلية مع السير الشموا






ساعة رادو
سيراميك اسود






كارتير مع الجلد البني 






ساعة اوميجا البيضاء 


مع الفريم السيراميك الابيض






















ساعات جراند كاريرا من تاج هيور بجودة عالية جدا ( قمة الاناقة)
حاليا عليهم عرض خاص ب 50 دينار فقط






ساعة ارماني البنية مع الفريم الروز










ساعات كونكورد الشهيرة بسعر ممتاز جدا






ساعة برتلنج السوداء( لمت ايديشن)






ساعة بربري الشهيرة مع السير المتين ذو الجودة العالية






جراند كايرا 
ربل اوتومتك






اوميجا سيماستر
مع الكونوجراف الاحمر الممزوج بالاسود






ساعة هرمس بالسير الاسود مع الفريم الروز






ساعة هرمس الفضية مع السير البني الداكن






ساعة رولكس تورنو جراف
زجاج ضد الخدش






رولكس ملجاس مع عقارب البرق
زجاج ضد الخدش






اوميجا مع الفريم الروز والمينة السوداء الخداعة






برتلنج مع المينة البيضاء






اوميجا سيماستر مع السير الاسود الشموا






اوميجا الزرقاء ( لا يعرف قدرها الا من يلبسها )






ساعة ماكلارن تيتانيوم من تاج هيور ( تميز حقيقي)






ساعة بلغاري مع الجلد البني البركاني






ساعة فراري الحمراء بجودة عالية






ساعة فراري الصفراء بجودة عالية






رولكس سابمرينار السوداء
زجاج ضد الخدش






ثانيا: الساعات النسائية:-






ايجنر الذهبية مع الالماسات البراقة






ايجنر روز جولد مع الالماسات البراقة






















ساعات هوبلوت بالوان مختلفة والوان جميلة






رولكس ملجاس حجم نسائي
زجاج ضد الخدش






رولكس كلاسك مينة بيضاء
زجاج ضد الخدش






















ساعات رولكس منوعة
كلها مع زجاج ضد الخدش






ساعة رايموند ويل الشهيرة
زجاج ضد الخدش






ساعة كارتير البيضاوية مع الالماسات البراقة


















ساعات شوبارد بجودة عالية
مع زجاج ضد الخدش






ساعة فلانتينو(الزهرة المتفتحة)






ساعة شوبارد بلون الروز المميز مع الالماسات البراقة






ساعة فلانتينو الذهبية
جودة عالية
زجاج ضد الخدش






مايكل كورس
سيراميك ضد الخدش
زجاج ضد الخدش






مايكل كورس
سيراميك ضد الخدش
زجاج ضد الخدش






ساعة هرمس بلون الروز






كارتير تانك انجلاس الفضية






جراند كاريرا الغنية عن التعريف من شركة تاج هيور






اوميجا (طبق الاصل)






ساعة فرساتشي الانيقة














ساعات كارتير بلو بالون بالوان مختلفة














ساعات كارتير البيضاوية بالوان مختلفة






ساعة رولكس الفاخرة بجودتها العالية
مع زجاج ضد الخدش






ساعة ايجنر الذهبية






ساعة دي اند جي الرائعة






ساعة ايجنر (لونين) مع الحروف 





ثالثا: النظارات:-






نظارة كارتير سانتوس الخشبية( الاكثر طلبا)










نظارات فراري الغنية عن التعريف ( لاحظ شعار الفراري على الفريم)






كاريرا






ريبان






اوكلي






اوكلي


تابعونا على قنوات التواصل





بومجاهد 
ساعات ونظارات كوبي بجودة عالية ( رجالي ونسائي )
هاتف+واتس اب 
0097339743210

pin:21CDBBF9

انستجرام
bomojahed

تويتر
@bomojahed

​


----------

